# When was the last time?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The last time you did anything spontaneous?

Most retirees are set in their "comfortable" ways and just let life sorta go by without much thought. I mean there may be animals to be cared for, meals to prepare, houses to clean, lunch with Aunt Sue on Tuesdays, a monthly meeting to attend, etc..... You basically know what you are going to do today, tomorrow, next week, and so on.

Sadly, I hate to admit it but for me I can't remember when I did something off-the-wall or "spontaneous" by any means.... :Bawling:

And you?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well, today i guess. I got up, went to the little hardware store in the village bought a gal of paint and began painting my kitchen. Have no real idea why I chose today...just felt right and my knee was not to horribly painful so i did it.

But mostly I lead a very quiet isolated life. Miss much because I am single so don't socialize hardly ever any more.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Well, not on the spur of the moment, but I did go to dinner with ex-work friends last night - had a couple of days notice. I don't ever go out, but this was planned (by them) for early evening, and the weather was okay for driving. It was just dark when I got home, so not a lot of driving in it, which I try not to do anymore, It was so good to see them and I really enjoyed myself. I don't have any real friends, and the winter has been long and lonely, as well as a flare up of my PMR - getting to catch up with them was a treat, as well as a meal out.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

All the time. Fortunately Doc has the same "afflictions".


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

Even when I do something that others see as spontaneous, I have usually planned it all out in my head and have been reading and researching for days, weeks, months, or years. I was more likely to be spontaneous when younger, but even then I often planned it out in my head.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Micheal said:


> The last time you did anything spontaneous?
> 
> Most retirees are set in their "comfortable" ways and just let life sorta go by without much thought. I mean there may be animals to be cared for, meals to prepare, houses to clean, lunch with Aunt Sue on Tuesdays, a monthly meeting to attend, etc..... You basically know what you are going to do today, tomorrow, next week, and so on.
> 
> ...


Good thread.  For me, last Friday.

A close friend of mine needed a place to stay for a few days while work was done to her home, so we planned a multi-day "sleepover" at my place. Lots of fun but not the spontaneous part.

On Friday, we were just having our morning coffee and I suggested we drive out to our favorite nursery, about 50 miles away. Spontaneous plan. 

It was a beautiful Rainbow Day like we often have out here at this time of year. Sporadic rain interspersed with blue skies and sunshine. We saw four of them, one a perfect double!

After stocking up on seeds we needed for this year's gardens as well as finding some hard-to-locate spices, we drove into a little village we had not before explored and found a delightful little Hungarian restaurant for lunch. Authentic chicken paprikash with homemade nokedli (spaetzle). Strolled around for an hour-ish to shake off some of that delicious food and see what there was to see.

We took a different route home, wandered through a few obscure country roads. Despite our best efforts, we did not get lost. Home again in time to feed the animals only a little late. 

I can't say this qualifies as "off the wall," but it was spontaneous.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

When I was young and dumb.

Took off to Louisiana. Decided to come back to Missouri, decided didn't want to stay in Missouri, asked my wife how much it would cost for Gas to drive to Salida, CO? $70. How much do we have $75. Next morning on our way to Salida.

While in Colorado read the series of books Walk Across America, spent the next year traveling all over retracing where he had been. That was so cooooool!

big rockpile


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

In our house we call those gooney adventures. Going on an adventure without 
knowing what the path or outcome wii be. I/we always have a charged cell phone, a tank of gas and some snacks. 

Being safe and either learning something, acquiring a good purchase or having fun are the justifications. My DH is mobility challenged so while it is more difficult it is not impossible. 

This summer we'll be trying out new handicapped accessible fishing sites. 

As more folks advance into their senior years I think there will be more opportunities for activities geared for us. 

*What I would really like to see is a chain of restaurants featuring low salt, healthy and TASTY meals. Good food, a nice environment and no plates of mac and cheese or bbqed chicken wings going past your table...


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Micheal said:


> The last time you did anything spontaneous?
> 
> Most retirees are set in their "comfortable" ways and just let life sorta go by without much thought. I mean there may be animals to be cared for, meals to prepare, houses to clean, lunch with Aunt Sue on Tuesdays, a monthly meeting to attend, etc..... You basically know what you are going to do today, tomorrow, next week, and so on.
> 
> ...


I'm like Darren, I do all the time, mainly cause I cant rember what I have planned, so its all spontaneous


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

1991 was on vacation and saw a relator pamphlet for lake frontage on lake Superior near White Fish Point. Lest buy a chunk I say. She says if we buy lake frontage it will be on a lake warm enough to swim in. that started a 4 month search of searching for that special place. Got 37 to 40 acres depending on which way the wind is blowing 1/2 mile of frontage on Big Bay DeNoc. 

That was the last time we were really spontaneous.

 Al


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

About 9 months after my husband died, I was sitting at the mechanic's with the car for the THIRD time since his death and I was fed up. Called my daughter and said I need to get away, I'm leaving the day after tomorrow and going to spend two weeks in Michigan, you want to come? It was October.

Looked up a bunch of interesting places to see in Michigan on Roadtrip USA, rented a van and when she arrived we just transfered her stuff to the rental and left. Anybody asked where we were going in Michigan, we didn't know, just where interest led us. 

Got to pet bears, play in the water, discover new towns and sights, chased black squirrels for pictures, went to Holland, the Christmas store, and Hell. Saw dinosaurs, marvelous welded sculptures, beautiful city and state parks, majestic fall colors, picked up some great stuff at yard sales, and interesting little stores. We had a GREAT time! Came back with the rental van filled to the ceiling.

My daughter left here to go back home with Jesus, Mary, and Joseph riding in her front seat and two donkeys and a camel in the rear seat.

Mon...PS...one thing I regret, I did not get to see Betty the sled dog while in Michigan.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

frogmammy said:


> About 9 months after my husband died, I was sitting at the mechanic's with the car for the THIRD time since his death and I was fed up. Called my daughter and said I need to get away, I'm leaving the day after tomorrow and going to spend two weeks in Michigan, you want to come? It was October.
> 
> Looked up a bunch of interesting places to see in Michigan on Roadtrip USA, rented a van and when she arrived we just transfered her stuff to the rental and left. Anybody asked where we were going in Michigan, we didn't know, just where interest led us.
> 
> ...


Coming from a Michiganian, I'm glad you enjoyed our state, I know I do !!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

October is a great time to visit Michigan. Many of the tourist are gone from all the special attraction places like castle rock, the ferry ride to Mackinaw Island, strolling around the old pig iron smelting ghost town Fayette, and big spring.

Another great time to Visit Michigan is Mid April to mid May to see all the tulips in bloom at Holland and other spring time festivity's.

 Al


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I am probably the least spontaneous guy who ever lived.

But the idea of just getting in my truck and driving west appeals to me.

Of course, I would avoid interstate highways, stop only in small towns, and only eat at mom and pop restaurants. That's in my dreams.

Anybody else ever read the book "Blue Highways"?

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/63832.Blue_Highways


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Frogmammy- what's this about Betty the Sled Dog? Never heard of her, I'm intrigued.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

NRA_guy said:


> I am probably the least spontaneous guy who ever lived.
> 
> But the idea of just getting in my truck and driving west appeals to me.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Bob Segar music as you're cruising down the roads !!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Bob Segar????

He wasn't the one singin "Down the Road Again"......:cowboy:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I saw a post for yoga and meditation on Facebook on Saturday. It was quite close to where I live so, on a whim, I decided to go. 

I thoroughly enjoyed it.&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

I could only go about an hour west before I'd need an amphibious car, but I've thought about driving east. Like NRA_guy, I've already planned certain guidelines into it. 

I love the idea of spontaneous, but my family was out late the other day, and we decided to eat out. That was very stressful for me. It was not in the plan.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

LOL!! Great thread!

About 6 months ago, my wife and I moved in with parents temporarily to try to help them out with time to figure stuff out. They're past being able to be completely independent but fighting going to a home. So we're helping out by filling the gap. Only have another 6 weeks or so and we have to go. But...

When we first arrived in my parents' home, we quickly found out that there are certain days to do things. Monday was wash day. Tuesday was going to the store day. Thursday was vacuuming day. We were looked at like we had three heads when we wanted to do wash on Friday, go to the grocery store on Wednesday or just get out the vacuum cleaner when we felt like we needed it, regardless of the day of the week. It was interesting how regimented they have become over the years.

My wife and I honestly don't care about any of that. We'll do wash on any day, cook whatever on any day, go to the store when we feel like it (whether it was a few hours or a week since we've been before), run a vacuum whenever we feel like it, or just go for a little drive when we feel like it. We've been known to drive to the end of a road and ask each other, "right or left?" And we don't always know the answer or where we're going. Sometimes we'll go to the store (we have a thing for grocery stores) and just browse, not buying anything, or very little if we do. Sometimes we'll go for walks in the park. Sometimes we'll go sit in the swing for a few minutes just because we can. Sometimes, when the moment is right... (I won't finish that one, if you watch TV, you'll KNOW...)  

Most of the things we do spontaneously don't cost much. At times, we've been known to change our plans, like while visiting our son on the other side of the country, and stay an extra week just because we can and we want to.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Michael - did you mean "On the Road Again"?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Not quite the sled dog you anticipated...

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/672

Next time, I'm going to see the naughty cows, Legs, and Antlers.

Mon


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Been there more than once, never noticed Betty before, thanks! 
Now about these cows, Legs, & Antlers - please enlighten me


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Alleyyooper- you're correct, if she would've got across the bridge, she might still be there wandering around !!
I would be, given the chance !
From one "Adopted Yooper", with license plate to prove it from you know where, to you "Alleyyooper"


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

crazydave said:


> Michael - did you mean "On the Road Again"?


OPPS! Knew it was something like that. :whistlin:


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

I often have to drive across the state for work. My car is not that comfy (Kia Soul) and I often start singing "on the road again, just can't wait to get OFF the road again."

If I had comfy seats and a good suspension, it might be another story...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Legs is right across from about mid Bever Island and Antlers is in Sault Ste Marie.

Mon


----------

